# Due categorie



## Piperita (21 Gennaio 2017)

Esistono due categorie di uomini..gli stronzi che scopano e "basta che respiri" e i "senzzibbili" quelli che devono trovare la donna giusta, devono sentirsi a loro agio, devono essere coinvolti, e se qualcosa non va somatizzano e fanno cilecca

Vi comunico che ne ho abbastanza dei sensibili, pieni di paranoie, adesso passo agli stronzi:rotfl:..e voi quali preferite?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esistono due categorie di uomini..gli stronzi che scopano e "basta che respiri" e i "senzzibbili" quelli che devono trovare la donna giusta, devono sentirsi a loro agio, devono essere coinvolti, e se qualcosa non va somatizzano e fanno cilecca
> 
> Vi comunico che ne ho abbastanza dei sensibili, pieni di paranoie, adesso passo agli stronzi:rotfl:..e voi quali preferite?


Dove ci siamo già conosciuti? Hai cambiato nick?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esistono due categorie di uomini..gli stronzi che scopano e "basta che respiri" e i "senzzibbili" quelli che devono trovare la donna giusta, devono sentirsi a loro agio, devono essere coinvolti, e se qualcosa non va somatizzano e fanno cilecca
> 
> Vi comunico che ne ho abbastanza dei sensibili, pieni di paranoie, adesso passo agli stronzi:rotfl:..e voi quali preferite?


Gli scopacervello ...la terza categoria :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dove ci siamo già conosciuti? Hai cambiato nick?


La tua paranoia ti precede ????


----------



## Piperita (21 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dove ci siamo già conosciuti? Hai cambiato nick?


Veramente è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum...sarà solo un pensiero comune a molte donne. Non credi?


----------



## Piperita (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli scopacervello ...la terza categoria :carneval:


Ok questi mi mancano...descrivimeli un pò


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok questi mi mancano...descrivimeli un pò


Sono quelli che ti piacciono da morire per come si mostrano...come affrontano gli argomenti ...come parlano e cosa esprimono ...e ti seducono con la parola che non è  il vezzeggiarti 

Sono i più pericolosi almeno per me


----------



## Piperita (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono quelli che ti piacciono da morire per come si mostrano...come affrontano gli argomenti ...come parlano e cosa esprimono ...e ti seducono con la parola che non è  il vezzeggiarti
> 
> Sono i più pericolosi almeno per me


Hai ragione.:up:
Inseriamo anche questa categoria


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Hai ragione.:up:
> Inseriamo anche questa categoria


Io prendo in considerazione solo quellA..so selettiva :rotfl: me lo rimprovera sempre la mia migliore amica


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Veramente è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum...sarà solo un pensiero comune a molte donne. Non credi?


Era una battuta scusa. No panic. 

Mi sono rivisto nel sensibbile.


----------



## marietto (21 Gennaio 2017)

E poi ci sono anche i "double face": stronzi o sensibbili a seconda delle circostanze, dell'utenza etc. etc.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> E poi ci sono anche i "double face": stronzi o sensibbili a seconda delle circostanze, dell'utenza etc. etc.


Vero


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esistono due categorie di uomini..gli stronzi che scopano e "basta che respiri" e i "senzzibbili" quelli che devono trovare la donna giusta, devono sentirsi a loro agio, devono essere coinvolti, e se qualcosa non va somatizzano e fanno cilecca
> 
> Vi comunico che ne ho abbastanza dei sensibili, pieni di paranoie, adesso passo agli stronzi:rotfl:..*e voi quali preferite?*


dipende...a seconda da cosa mi serve trovare


----------



## Piperita (21 Gennaio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> E poi ci sono anche i "double face": stronzi o sensibbili a seconda delle circostanze, dell'utenza etc. etc.


Trovarlo l'equilibrio giusto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Esistono le categorie?


----------



## Piperita (22 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esistono le categorie?


Tutto il thread è ironico, infatti l'ho postato in happy hour:up:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Tutto il thread è ironico, infatti l'ho postato in happy hour:up:


Sai che io leggo cercando le novità e mi sfuggono le sezioni?
:facepalm:


----------



## ilnikko (23 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esistono due categorie di uomini..gli stronzi che scopano e "basta che respiri" e i "senzzibbili" quelli che devono trovare la donna giusta, devono sentirsi a loro agio, devono essere coinvolti, e se qualcosa non va somatizzano e fanno cilecca
> 
> Vi comunico che *ne ho abbastanza dei sensibili, pieni di paranoie*, adesso passo agli stronzi:rotfl:..e voi quali preferite?


Esperienza diretta ? cos'è successo ?


----------



## Piperita (23 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Esperienza diretta ? cos'è successo ?


Mio marito è moooolto sensibile...gli dico scherzando che è una donna mancata

 Forse non conoscerò mai un uomo vero, che non sia mammone o donna mancata:rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (23 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mio marito è moooolto sensibile...gli dico scherzando che *è una donna mancata*
> 
> Forse non conoscerò mai un uomo vero, che non sia mammone o donna mancata:rotfl:




scusa ma lui come ha reagito ?
non voglio nemmeno pensare se l'avesse detto mia moglie....


----------



## Piperita (23 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> scusa ma lui come ha reagito ?
> non voglio nemmeno pensare se l'avesse detto mia moglie....


Glielo dico scherzando e lui risponde che è vero che è troppo sensibile...non glielo dico per offenderlo eh


----------



## ilnikko (23 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Glielo dico scherzando e lui risponde che è vero che è troppo sensibile...non glielo dico per offenderlo eh


Lui risponde che è vero che è una donna mancata ?
ok, sto arrivando, dobbiamo fare due parole


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Lui risponde che è vero che è una donna mancata ?
> ok, sto arrivando, dobbiamo fare due parole


.
Oggi sei un tantinello troppo furbetto........Non te ne aprofittare


----------



## ilnikko (23 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Oggi sei un tantinello troppo furbetto........Non te ne aprofittare


Non è come pensi....posso spiegarti.....aspetta....

:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non è come pensi....posso spiegarti.....aspetta....
> 
> :rotfl:


Ti vedo messo male


----------



## Piperita (23 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Lui risponde che è vero che è una donna mancata ?
> ok, sto arrivando, dobbiamo fare due parole


No risponde che è troppo sensibile, ma il riferimento alla donna mancata è questo. Se guardiamo un film drammatico è lui quello che piange. Ora, il discorso è che essendo lui troppo sensibile io ho dovuto per forza di cose diventare quella più forte, quasi insensibile...altrimenti che facciamo il muro del pianto a casa?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> No risponde che è troppo sensibile, ma il riferimento alla donna mancata è questo. Se guardiamo un film drammatico è lui quello che piange. Ora, il discorso è che essendo lui troppo sensibile io ho dovuto per forza di cose diventare quella più forte, quasi insensibile...altrimenti che facciamo il muro del pianto a casa?


Siamo in happy hour eppure questo tuo post mi ha colpito.
Immagino come non si senta accolto tuo marito, come se la sensibilità fosse cosa da bambinetti da disprezzare.
Come se poi siano da disprezzare i bambini.


----------



## Piperita (23 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo in happy hour eppure questo tuo post mi ha colpito.
> Immagino come non si senta accolto tuo marito, come se la sensibilità fosse cosa da bambinetti da disprezzare.
> Come se poi siano da disprezzare i bambini.


No, è che io ho dovuto abdicare al mio ruolo di donna-fragile-sensibile quale vorrei essere perché già c'è lui che ha questo ruolo e in due sarebbe troppo.
Io voglio solo il diritto di essere fragile e poterlo mostrare, non credo di chiedere troppo, eppure è così


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> No, è che io ho dovuto abdicare al mio ruolo di donna-fragile-sensibile quale vorrei essere perché già c'è lui che ha questo ruolo e in due sarebbe troppo.
> Io voglio solo il diritto di essere fragile e poterlo mostrare, non credo di chiedere troppo, eppure è così


Per me l'hai deciso tu.
Si può anche piangere in due.


----------



## Piperita (23 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me l'hai deciso tu.
> Si può anche piangere in due.


All'inizio ero forte a prescindere, poi gli eventi della vita mi hanno fatto rendere conto di non esserlo, ma quando ho avuto bisogno, quando andavo a fondo non ho trovato il supporto che mi serviva.
Sì, si può piangere in due ma qualcuno deve pur muoversi, decidere, avere l'iniziativa...e se non ce la fa l'uno, ce la deve fare per forza  l'altra. Anche perché non ho neanche la possibilità di mostrarmi fragile perché si deprime, allora volente o nolente devo mostrarmi forte. Con la persona con cui si dovrebbe poter essere se stessi, io non posso permettermelo. Forse per te sarà una cosa normale, per me no.
Io non ho nessuno con cui potermi sfogare.
Anzi colgo l'occasione per ringraziarvi tutti per l'ascolto, il supporto, i consigli. Mi fate molta compagnia. Grazie di cuore.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> All'inizio ero forte a prescindere, poi gli eventi della vita mi hanno fatto rendere conto di non esserlo, ma quando ho avuto bisogno, quando andavo a fondo non ho trovato il supporto che mi serviva.
> Sì, si può piangere in due ma qualcuno deve pur muoversi, decidere, avere l'iniziativa...e se non ce la fa l'uno, ce la deve fare per forza  l'altra. Anche perché non ho neanche la possibilità di mostrarmi fragile perché si deprime, allora volente o nolente devo mostrarmi forte. Con la persona con cui si dovrebbe poter essere se stessi, io non posso permettermelo. Forse per te sarà una cosa normale, per me no.
> Io non ho nessuno con cui potermi sfogare.
> Anzi colgo l'occasione per ringraziarvi tutti per l'ascolto, il supporto, i consigli. Mi fate molta compagnia. Grazie di cuore.


Volevo approfondire il tema.
Mio padre era molto sensibile e sogno un uomo come lui.
Io non trovo contraddizione tra la sensibilità è la forza. Io sono molto forte e molto sensibile, praticamente con le lacrime in tasca.
Credo che ogni persona abbia bisogno di sentirsi accettata anche nelle proprie debolezze e fragilità.
Tu lo vuoi, ma non lo accetti in lui.


----------



## Piperita (24 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo approfondire il tema.
> Mio padre era molto sensibile e sogno un uomo come lui.
> Io non trovo contraddizione tra la sensibilità è la forza. Io sono molto forte e molto sensibile, praticamente con le lacrime in tasca.
> Credo che ogni persona abbia bisogno di sentirsi accettata anche nelle proprie debolezze e fragilità.
> Tu lo vuoi, ma non lo accetti in lui.


Ok,va bene, ma la troppa sensibilità non fa bene a nessuno.
Ti faccio un esempio, al telefono devo sempre essere serena, perchè-parola sue- se io sono serena anche lui lo è.
Pertanto devo sempre fare buon viso a cattivo gioco, altrimenti sta male per giorni. 
Io pur di evitarlo, cerco sempre di essere superficiale, di dire poco o nulla.
Ora ti chiedo...se io non posso essere sincera con lui, con chi devo esserlo?
Mi ha sempre detto che sono troppo complicata e, cavolo, hai voluto la donna complicata , ora la sopporti e fai almeno finta di capirla!

Ps Questo spiega il motivo per cui ho un amico con cui posso parlare di tutto e mi accetta per come sono. Solo che quello si è rotto i coglioni di avere solo la parte peggiore.


----------



## ilnikko (24 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo approfondire il tema.
> Mio padre era molto sensibile e sogno un uomo come lui.
> Io non trovo contraddizione tra la sensibilità è la forza. Io sono molto forte e molto sensibile, praticamente con le lacrime in tasca.
> Credo che ogni persona abbia bisogno di sentirsi accettata anche nelle proprie debolezze e fragilità.
> Tu lo vuoi, ma non lo accetti in lui.


Credo di aver capito che il marito di [MENTION=6798]Piperita[/MENTION] sia sensibile e basta, nel senso che quando le cose della vita richiedono determinazione, coraggio e quant'altro lui si defila. Lei a questo punto si "costringe" al ruolo di "capo" per sopperire alle sue mancanze, sue di lui. Concordo che si possa piangere in due, ma lei vuole essere quello che è, una principessa che si affida totalmente al suo principe, libera di sentirsi fragile se vuole, non si vede nel ruolo decisionale. Io la leggo così, difatti scrive che vorrebbe l'uomo-stronzo che  è stanca dei sensibili-paranoici. Non ci vedo niente di male.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Esistono due categorie di uomini..gli stronzi che scopano e "basta che respiri" e i "senzzibbili" quelli che devono trovare la donna giusta, devono sentirsi a loro agio, devono essere coinvolti, e se qualcosa non va somatizzano e fanno cilecca
> 
> Vi comunico che ne ho abbastanza dei sensibili, pieni di paranoie, adesso passo agli stronzi:rotfl:..e voi quali preferite?


Ce ne è x tutti i gusti ovviamente 

Il problema è solo desiderare gli stronzi PRIMA di scopare, e desiderare i SENSIBILI dopo aver scopato.

Ogni scelta implica una rinuncia

Rovesciando l'ipotesi, posso dirti che io, verso una donna che cerca solo uno stronzo x passarci 2 ore non sono mai stato disponibile a assecondare il suo desiderio di sollazzo


----------



## mistral (24 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono quelli che ti piacciono da morire per come si mostrano...come affrontano gli argomenti ...come parlano e cosa esprimono ...e ti seducono con la parola che non è  il vezzeggiarti
> 
> Sono i più pericolosi almeno per me


Per me sono gli unici pericolosi....


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Per me sono gli unici pericolosi....


Sono anche pericolosi, perché il potere della parola è fondamentale


----------



## mistral (24 Gennaio 2017)

L'uomo che fa leva sull'adulazione a me fa venire l'orticaria.Anche quello che si pavoneggia aspettandosi gli occhi sgranati.Non li sgranerò mai nemmeno stessi morendo per te.
Le persone che mi sono piaciute difficilmente avevano qualcosa in più che partiva dalla fisicità ,al i0% era solo ciò che usciva dalla loro bocca che trovava riscontro nel loro modo di essere (solo ciancie stanno a zero)
L'ammirazione mi piace leggerla nello sguardo,il sentire che mi parli con piacere anche di cose complesse,perché ti accorgi che ti sto dietro,il saper dire cose che mi colpiscono e fanno riflettere,il vederti riflettere su parole o gesti che faccio.Adoro.....


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> L'uomo che fa leva sull'adulazione a me fa venire l'orticaria.Anche quello che si pavoneggia aspettandosi gli occhi sgranati.Non li sgranerò mai nemmeno stessi morendo per te.
> Le persone che mi sono piaciute difficilmente avevano qualcosa in più che partiva dalla fisicità ,al i0% era solo ciò che usciva dalla loro bocca che trovava riscontro nel loro modo di essere (solo ciancie stanno a zero)
> L'ammirazione mi piace leggerla nello sguardo,il sentire che mi parli con piacere anche di cose complesse,perché ti accorgi che ti sto dietro,il saper dire cose che mi colpiscono e fanno riflettere,il vederti riflettere su parole o gesti che faccio.Adoro.....


Io questo intendevo 
Nulla che riguarda il vezzeggiare 
Uno che comprendo mi sta ascoltando e con il quale riesco a parlare di tutto con interesse


----------



## Piperita (24 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Credo di aver capito che il marito di [MENTION=6798]Piperita[/MENTION] sia sensibile e basta, nel senso che quando le cose della vita richiedono determinazione, coraggio e quant'altro lui si defila. Lei a questo punto si "costringe" al ruolo di "capo" per sopperire alle sue mancanze, sue di lui. Concordo che si possa piangere in due, ma lei vuole essere quello che è, una principessa che si affida totalmente al suo principe, libera di sentirsi fragile se vuole, non si vede nel ruolo decisionale. Io la leggo così, difatti scrive che vorrebbe l'uomo-stronzo che  è stanca dei sensibili-paranoici. Non ci vedo niente di male.


Perfetto, anche se devo puntualizzare che non si defila ma non riesce ad essere decisivo , si fa travolgere dagli eventi ma non lo fa di proposito


----------



## Piperita (24 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io questo intendevo
> Nulla che riguarda il vezzeggiare
> Uno che comprendo mi sta ascoltando e con il quale riesco a parlare di tutto con interesse


Ma è quello che vorrei anch'io


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok,va bene, ma la troppa sensibilità non fa bene a nessuno.
> Ti faccio un esempio, al telefono devo sempre essere serena, perchè-parola sue- se io sono serena anche lui lo è.
> Pertanto devo sempre fare buon viso a cattivo gioco, altrimenti sta male per giorni.
> Io pur di evitarlo, cerco sempre di essere superficiale, di dire poco o nulla.
> ...


Io interpreto così: tuo marito sta male quando stai male, l'altro non è toccato dalle tue malinconie.


----------



## Piperita (24 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io interpreto così: tuo marito sta male quando stai male, l'altro non è toccato dalle tue malinconie.


Forse , però se io ho bisogno di supporto e lui si deprime se mi vede giù, che facciamo? Quale sarebbe la soluzione ? Sto zitta , parlo con gli altri. Bene ,posso farlo come ho già fatto ma che razza di rapporto è?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Forse , però se io ho bisogno di supporto e lui si deprime se mi vede giù, che facciamo? Quale sarebbe la soluzione ? Sto zitta , parlo con gli altri. Bene ,posso farlo come ho già fatto ma che razza di rapporto è?


Per me devi insistere.


----------



## Piperita (24 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me devi insistere.


Secondo te non l'ho fatto ? Ma il risultato è che sta male e mi fa preoccupare, così evito.  Se devo stare peggio faccio a meno. Il problema è che più diventa grande e più peggiora. Ricordo che quando eravamo fidanzati mi portava a trovare il nonno che piangeva ogni volta che ci vedeva e si lamentava ...a me non piaceva questa cosa , mi sentivo in imbarazzo...ma a quanto pare lui ha preso dal nonno...io vorrei un uomo non un vecchietto piagnucolone ne' un bambino da accudire . Se il ruolo da lui assunto è uno di questi o entrambi, devo cercarmi l'uomo


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Secondo te non l'ho fatto ? Ma il risultato è che sta male e mi fa preoccupare, così evito.  Se devo stare peggio faccio a meno. Il problema è che più diventa grande e più peggiora. Ricordo che quando eravamo fidanzati mi portava a trovare il nonno che piangeva ogni volta che ci vedeva e si lamentava ...a me non piaceva questa cosa , mi sentivo in imbarazzo...ma a quanto pare lui ha preso dal nonno...io vorrei un uomo non un vecchietto piagnucolone ne' un bambino da accudire . Se il ruolo da lui assunto è uno di questi o entrambi, devo cercarmi l'uomo


No. Il problema lo hai tu. È il tuo imbarazzo.


----------



## Piperita (24 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Il problema lo hai tu. È il tuo imbarazzo.


Certo che il problema è mio. Sono io che devo sempre cavarmela da sola. 
Solo vorrei sapere se tu davvero vorresti un rapporto come il mio


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Certo che il problema è mio. Sono io che devo sempre cavarmela da sola.
> Solo vorrei sapere se tu davvero vorresti un rapporto come il mio


Non conosco tuo marito. Quindi non posso rispondere.
A me pesa chi vuole essere sempre forte o chi non accetta le mie debolezze, non il contrario.


----------



## Piperita (24 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non conosco tuo marito. Quindi non posso rispondere.
> A me pesa chi vuole essere sempre forte o chi non accetta le mie debolezze, non il contrario.


Parliamo proprio di questo. Non accetta che io sia debole perché prima ero forte, non accetta che io sia cambiata e io mi devo fare carico delle sue e delle mie fragilità e sono stanca .


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Parliamo proprio di questo. Non accetta che io sia debole perché prima ero forte, non accetta che io sia cambiata e io mi devo fare carico delle sue e delle mie fragilità e sono stanca .


Tu non accetti lui è lui non accetta te. Siete in questa fase di rifiuto reciproco.
Io parlo con te e quindi posso proporre a te di cambiare la relazione, non posso proporlo a lui.


----------



## Piperita (24 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non accetti lui è lui non accetta te. Siete in questa fase di rifiuto reciproco.
> Io parlo con te e quindi posso proporre a te di cambiare la relazione, non posso proporlo a lui.


Penso che lontani stiamo meglio. E' come l'amore platonico,mentre eravamo arrivati al punto in cui stare insieme era angosciante, la tensione era palpabile .


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Penso che lontani stiamo meglio. E' come l'amore platonico,mentre eravamo arrivati al punto in cui stare insieme era angosciante, la tensione era palpabile .


Stare lontani è evitare la relazione, non cambiarla.


----------



## Piperita (24 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stare lontani è evitare la relazione, non cambiarla.


Siamo lontani per necessità e per un verso fa bene a entrambi.


----------

